# كتاب السلامة والصحة المهنية فى المحاجر



## عبدالحميد رمضان (28 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب السلامة والصحة فى المحاجر مهم لكل فرد يعمل فى المحاجر فهذا الكتاب يقدم لك كل ما تحتاجه من عواممل الامان اثناء العمل فى المحاجر


----------



## aidsami (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## تولين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## jihad.mus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## geosherif (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------

